# "Corn for the World" yellow/amber



## chamilto (May 1, 2004)

Hello- I have some bottles that I inherited from my grandmother, but I have no idea where she got them.  One is a Corn for the World bottle that is yellow/amber.  

 Unlike other CFTW bottles I've found online, this one does not have the Baltimore Monument on the back.  The back of this bottle is blank.  The bottom is totally blank and smooth too.  The seam stops before the lip and the lip looks as if it was added later.  There are some bubbles inside the glass.  I have some more pics if needed.  I was wondering if anyone knew if this was a replica or not.


----------



## BRIAN S. (May 1, 2004)

Hi and welcome to the forum !
 Your pics look blurry to me and it's hard to tell....But it looks like a repro to me !
 The mouth treatment and the overall shape of the bottle and the missing monument on the back all don't fit the bill of a Authentic Corn For The World Flask . 
 If we had some better pics we could make a positive judgment on your Flask.   
       Brian


----------



## chamilto (May 8, 2004)

yes, the pic is awful ... sorry.  Here is a better one.






 Picture reduced in size - please see *Help - Using the Forum* ---> Uploading a Picture  - Admin


----------



## chamilto (May 8, 2004)

another pic of the bottom.






 Picture cropped and reduced in size - please see *Help - Using the Forum* ---> Uploading a Picture  - Admin


----------



## BRIAN S. (May 8, 2004)

Chamilto,
 Yes , I'm sorry to say that your flask is a reproduction ! Your better pics confirm this. It still is a nice bottle that would look great in a sunny window. 
 Here's a few pics of an original Corn for the world flask .


----------



## BRIAN S. (May 8, 2004)

Notice the difference in the embossing on this one.


----------



## BRIAN S. (May 8, 2004)

Also , notice the difference in the lip treatment and overall shape of the bottle . And of course this one has the embossed monument . 
  Hope this info helps , Brian


----------



## chamilto (May 8, 2004)

Thanks for your time.  I appreciate your help.


----------

